# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  جولة في حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة..حاصل على ذهبية حورس 2011

## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

منذ سنوات عديدة لم أذهب إلى حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة ..
كان يحززني يد الإهمال التي طالتها بشكل هائل والرائحة الكريهة التي تنبعث من الحيوانات 
لكن مكره أخاك لا بطل على رأي المثل ذهبت إليها مع مجموعة التصوير في آخر درس خارجي
كانت تمثل مكاناً مفتوحاً به الكثير من الألوان للتدريب...
ولكن إحقاقاً للحق لم أندم على الذهاب  :: 

في هذا اليوم رأيت الحديقة بعين جديدة فلمست بها مناظر جميلة
فأدركت ان العين ترى في الأماكن أشياء مختلفة عن الواقع 
وهذه بعض الصورة التي التقطها هناك 

الممرات في مدخل الحديقة بها تكوينات لأغصان الشجر لها مناظر خلابة بحق




أول الحيوانات التي وقفت عندها في الحديقة




الاشجار هي أكثر ما لفت إنتباهي في الحديقة...تلك تذكرني بشجر يطلق عليه "أم الشعور" كانت موجودة دوماً
على كورنيش النيل بمنطقة مصر القديمة لكن للاسف تم قطعها بحجة تجديد منطقة الكورنيش ..شئ مؤسف




أكثر ما شدني في البجع هو لونها الرقيق والراقي في آن واحد..ولها حركة رشيقة فعلاً




القردة بأنواعها احتلت مساحة كبيرة من الصور ..فلأول مرة أعجب بالقردة  :: 
نبدأ بأول فصيلة منه... هذه القردة بحق جعلتني أشعر انني امام نجمة سينيمائية  :: 
فهي تأخذ أوضاع مختالفة ونحن نصورها 





فنانة يا نااااااس






هنا امام السيد الوقور ....حضرة القرد المحترم الجاد



شخص لا يهتم بالعدسة أمامه الأهم ليهتم به 

 


القرد المذهول أو المسروع بمعنى أصح هههههههههههه



سرحاااان في دنيا الخيال




نوع آخر من البجع يتميز بجمال ألوان منقاره 
وكانت بالنسبة لي تجربة في محاولة محو الثور السلكي المحيط في اللقطة






هذا الكوبري الخشبي جعلني اتخيل انني في قصة من القصص الاطفال الخيالية




كانت هناك بحيرة في الحديقة بها الكثير من المهملات ولكنني تخيرت من بينها هذه الزهرة لتخرج لنا بشكلها هذا
يومها كان يقف رجل تساءل ماذا أصور.. وغضب لاننا نصور مكان غير نظيف وهكذا نشوه صورة البلد
عندما أعجبت بالصورة بعد ذلك أدركت اننا نستطيع ان نرى الجمال وسط حتى القاذورات المهم يكون لدينا إستعداد لنراه




كان الصقر آخر الحيوانات التي وقفت عندها في الحديقة..له نظرة ووقفة كلها ثبات وقوة 




اللقطات القادمة لأماكن بالحديق الحقيقة كانت أول مرة اشاهدها وكأنني لم اذهب للحديقة من قبل
انا مش اشد المعجبين بفكرة الإنعكاس وكنت استخدمها في كثير من مشاريع الكلية زمان






وهنا نصل لنهاية الحديقة مع هذا الكوبري العلوي 



دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
صور رائعة يابوكي 

توقفت كثيرا أمام صورة الكوبري العلوي 
وكذلك صور القردة الفنانة

دمت مبدعة

----------


## اسكندرانى

*الاخت العزيزة والفنانه الرقيقة 
بوكى 

ارق تحياتى لك داااااااااااااائما 

جوله راااااائعة 

ومجموعه مميزة من الصور 

عاوز اقترح عليك اقتراح بموضوع تدريبى لتعلم فن التصوير 

كورس يعنى 

وانا اول المشاركين معك 

بشرط انه يكون مجانا 

عجبتنى جدا صورة الورده وسط  البحيرة 

بالفعلا نستطيع ان نرى اشياء جميله وسط كم المشاكل المتراكم حولنا 

شكرا لك وفى انتظار دائما لموضوعاتك المميزة*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السلام عليكم 
> صور رائعة يابوكي 
> 
> توقفت كثيرا أمام صورة الكوبري العلوي 
> وكذلك صور القردة الفنانة
> 
> دمت مبدعة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيك د/ مصطفى منور  :f: 

يا رب يخليك الرائع مرورك ومشاركتك
الكوبري العلوي انا كنت اول مرة اراه الحقيقة
والصورة التي قبله هي إنعكاسه في البحيرة التي بجانبه من أسفل

القردة فعلاً زي العسل لها تلقائية تجذب الإنتباه 

الف شكر لك ودمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

الله عليكي يا بوكي
بترجعيني لذكريات جميلة اوي
انا من زمان خالص ما روحتش جنينة الحيوانات
اخر مرة افتكر كنت مع ماما واخواتي ايام ما والدتي كانت بتاخدنا دائما الاماكن الجميلة دي


عارفة برضه الشجرة الكبيرة  ام الشعور دي كانت عندنا واحدة زيها في المعادي في طريق المدرسة
كان الولاد دائما يتعلقوا فيها ويعملوها مرجحيه ههههه بس مش عارفة لسه موجودة ولا لا

تسلم ايدك علي الصور الجميلة دي وعلي الرحلة السريعة دي

----------


## nariman

*تخيلي يا بوكي اني زرت الحديقة دي مرة واحدة بس في حياتي بس كان يوم ماقدرش أنساه
كان عندي 8 سنوات 
للأسف مكنش فيه صور في اليوم ده بس اللي فاكراه كويس ان المكان كان جميل جدا عكس ما سمعت وبسمع بعد كده انه بقى مهمل

بس انتي بقيتي شاطرة خالص يا ريهام .. بجد بحييكي
فيه كام صورة هنا أقدر ألمس فيهم روح الفنان

معاكي كل الحق ..المهم فعلا ان يكون عندنا استعداد لإدراك الجمال

تسلم ايدك*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *الاخت العزيزة والفنانه الرقيقة 
> بوكى 
> ارق تحياتى لك داااااااااااااائما 
> جوله راااااائعة 
> ومجموعه مميزة من الصور 
> عاوز اقترح عليك اقتراح بموضوع تدريبى لتعلم فن التصوير 
> كورس يعنى 
> وانا اول المشاركين معك 
> بشرط انه يكون مجانا 
> ...



يا رب يخليك اسكندراني ..فنانة مرة واحدة  :: 

طيب لما اكمل انا تعلم التصوير ابقى اعلم ههههههههههه

اكثر ما اعجبني انا ايضاً فيها انها وردة تطفو على مستنقع لكنها جميلة بداخلها

المهم تكون العين عندها استعداد تشوف الجمال اينما كان

نورت الجولة اسكندراني ودمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> الله عليكي يا بوكي
> بترجعيني لذكريات جميلة اوي
> انا من زمان خالص ما روحتش جنينة الحيوانات
> اخر مرة افتكر كنت مع ماما واخواتي ايام ما والدتي كانت بتاخدنا دائما الاماكن الجميلة دي
> 
> عارفة برضه الشجرة الكبيرة  ام الشعور دي كانت عندنا واحدة زيها في المعادي في طريق المدرسة
> كان الولاد دائما يتعلقوا فيها ويعملوها مرجحيه ههههه بس مش عارفة لسه موجودة ولا لا
> 
> تسلم ايدك علي الصور الجميلة دي وعلي الرحلة السريعة دي


سمسمة الجميلة ازيك 
الحقيقة انا آخر مرة روحتها كان مع اولاد اختي وهم صغار وكنت مستاءة جداً ههههههههه
كانت الحديقة مهملة والناس بتتعامل بشكل عنيف جداً مع الحيوانات بشكل يخلو من الرحمة 
كانوا بيخبطوا على قفص القرد لغاية ما اتجنن تقريباً وفضل يصرخ حسيت اني عايزة امشي حالاً  :: 

ام الشعور ديه من الشجر الجميل النادر وخسارة بجد اهدارنا له بالشكل ده
تسلمي يا قمر انا اللي سعيدة بمرورك الجميل 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم


إيه يا ريهام الجمال ده!!!!!!!!!!ما شاء الله بجد الصور تحفة


لا و كله كوم..و في صورة للقرد و هو عامل مكسوف و مسكين :: )

ليا بنت اخ..بتعمل نفس الحركة بالظبط  ::   :: 

بجد الصور تحفة..

شكرا لك بوكي

----------


## heba_ic

صور جميلة جدا يا بوكى
وده مش جديد عليكى انتى دايما مميزه 
شكرا ليكى و لمجهودك الرائع و كانت صور مفيدة بالنسبه ليا لانى مزرتهاش قبل كده
دمتِ بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اصطحبتنا العزيزة بوكى فى جولة حقيقية فى حديقة الحيوان 
شعرت أنى فعلاً أتجول فى الحديقة ولكن هذه المرة بعين فنان متذوق بعيد عن دوشة الأولاد والأحفاد
بارك الله فيكى يا بوكى
دمتم بخير*

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا فعلا فى الفترة الاخيرة لاقيت الحديقة مهملة تمااااااااااما
بس شوفتها جميلة فى صورك تقريبا هى المشكلة مش فى المكان
الانسان الجميل هو اللى بيتجاوز عن العيوب ويشوف بعينه الحاجات الحلوه سواء فى اماكن او فى اشخاص
انتى بس علشان قلبك صافى شوفتى الحلو اللى فيها 
تسلم ايدك

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> صور جميلة جدا يا بوكى
> وده مش جديد عليكى انتى دايما مميزه 
> شكرا ليكى و لمجهودك الرائع و كانت صور مفيدة بالنسبه ليا لانى مزرتهاش قبل كده
> دمتِ بخير


 اهلاً بك هبة... حمد الله على السلامة فينك من كتير مش باينة في المنتدى...
عودٌ أحمدٌ وان شاء الله تبقى معانا ومش تختفي تاني  :f: 
يا رب يخليكي ميرسي يا قمر وسعيدة ان الجولة عجبتك وعرفتك على مكان لم تزوريه من قبل

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السلام عليكم
> إيه يا ريهام الجمال ده!!!!!!!!!!ما شاء الله بجد الصور تحفة
> لا و كله كوم..و في صورة للقرد و هو عامل مكسوف و مسكين)
> ليا بنت اخ..بتعمل نفس الحركة بالظبط  
> بجد الصور تحفة..
> شكرا لك بوكي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
معلش يا إيمان اعذريني لخبط في الترتيب بتاع المشاركات  :f: 
طيب الحمد الله انهم عجبوكي تسلمي يا قمراية
هو القرود فعلاً عندها حس فنى غريب سبحان الله ...

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *اصطحبتنا العزيزة بوكى فى جولة حقيقية فى حديقة الحيوان 
> شعرت أنى فعلاً أتجول فى الحديقة ولكن هذه المرة بعين فنان متذوق بعيد عن دوشة الأولاد والأحفاد
> بارك الله فيكى يا بوكى
> دمتم بخير*


ا/ سيد حضرتك منورني ربنا يبارك لك  :f: 
ربنا يخليك وبجد انا سعيدة ان الجولة عجبت حضرتك واستمتعت بها

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا فعلا فى الفترة الاخيرة لاقيت الحديقة مهملة تمااااااااااما
> بس شوفتها جميلة فى صورك تقريبا هى المشكلة مش فى المكان
> الانسان الجميل هو اللى بيتجاوز عن العيوب ويشوف بعينه الحاجات الحلوه سواء فى اماكن او فى اشخاص
> انتى بس علشان قلبك صافى شوفتى الحلو اللى فيها 
> تسلم ايدك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياااه ندى انت فينك وحشاني بجد  :f: حمد الله على سلامتك وسعيدة بتواجدك من تاني وسطنا
ربنا يخليكي يا قمر تسلمي لي ..مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد انت بتحرجيني بذوقك  ::$: 
اوعي ترجعي تغيبي تاني 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## nariman

انا كان ليا مشاركة هنا راحت في الوبا  :: 
في انتظار ردك الركيم يا ريهام  ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *تخيلي يا بوكي اني زرت الحديقة دي مرة واحدة بس في حياتي بس كان يوم ماقدرش أنساه
> كان عندي 8 سنوات 
> للأسف مكنش فيه صور في اليوم ده بس اللي فاكراه كويس ان المكان كان جميل جدا عكس ما سمعت وبسمع بعد كده انه بقى مهمل
> 
> بس انتي بقيتي شاطرة خالص يا ريهام .. بجد بحييكي
> فيه كام صورة هنا أقدر ألمس فيهم روح الفنان
> 
> معاكي كل الحق ..المهم فعلا ان يكون عندنا استعداد لإدراك الجمال
> 
> تسلم ايدك*


أنا آسفة جداً يا ناريمان .... ::$: 
والله انا كتبت رد عليكي ومش عارفة ازاي مش اتضاف!!!
 هل قفلت المنتدى قبل ما اعتمده والا ايه اللي حصل فاعتقدت اني رديت بالفعل
خدي الوردة ديه الاول علشان الخطأ ده  :f2: 
الحقيقة انا مش متذكرة زمان كان شكلها ايه..فيه بعض الأماكن اللي من زمان وانا واخدة موقف منها
زي مسرح العرايس والسيرك والحاجات ديه ههههههههههه

ربنا يكرمك ايوة كده ارفعي من روحي المعنوية  ::  الحقيقة انا نفسي اكمل الكورسات لكن الكاميرا عندي محتاجة احلال وتجديد بلغة الهندسة 
مش ممكن نقدر نستقبل اي شئ واحنا مش عندنا استعداد لإستقباله مهما كان هذا الشئ اجمل شئ في الدنيا هنراه قبيح

نورتِ يا قمر وفي انتظارك دوماً
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> انا كان ليا مشاركة هنا راحت في الوبا 
> في انتظار ردك الركيم يا ريهام


يادي الفضايح  :: 
اصلاً ده خطأ مطبعي وماحدش أخد باله منه غيرك  :3: 
مش لسه بنقول عنينا المفروض تشوف بس الحاجات الحلوة  :Gun2: 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## nariman

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> يادي الفضايح 
> اصلاً ده خطأ مطبعي وماحدش أخد باله منه غيرك 
> مش لسه بنقول عنينا المفروض تشوف بس الحاجات الحلوة 
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،


أنا عارفة يا حبي ..بس طلبت معايا اعمل ايه  :: 

مفيش احلى منك ابدا  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايديك يابوكى 
انا روحت جنينه الحيوانات مره وكنت فاضى وكنت فى جامعه القاهره باخد كورس هناك وانا راجع لقيت الجنينه روحت داخل بس الصراحه مكررتهاش تانى لان ريحه الحيوانات كانت وحشه  ::  
مش بيحمو ليه الحيونات ثانيا شكل الحيوانات صعب عليا فعلا ماعرفش هما ليه مش مهتمين بيهم 
تسلم ايديكى وشكل القرود حلوه الى انتى مصوراهم دول  ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> تسلم ايديك يابوكى 
> انا روحت جنينه الحيوانات مره وكنت فاضى وكنت فى جامعه القاهره باخد كورس هناك وانا راجع لقيت الجنينه روحت داخل بس الصراحه مكررتهاش تانى لان ريحه الحيوانات كانت وحشه  
> مش بيحمو ليه الحيونات ثانيا شكل الحيوانات صعب عليا فعلا ماعرفش هما ليه مش مهتمين بيهم 
> تسلم ايديكى وشكل القرود حلوه الى انتى مصوراهم دول


تسلم يا زيزو منور  :f: 
هي بالفعل مشكلتها الريحة ...علشان لا يوجد اي اهتمام بالحيوانات والا بنظافتهم 
اصلا كمان الحرس بيسمح للناس تقديم مؤكلات غريبة للحيوانات وهي تلاعبهم 
الله يكون في عون الحيوانات بجد ..بيصعبوا عليا جداً من اللي الناس بيعملوه فيهم

القرود ديه تجنن بجد ...نجوم سينيمائية فعلاً  :: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## drmustafa

لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
مع تحيات

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موضوع جميل قوى يا ريهام
كانت جولة شيقة
ولقطاتك كانت بديعة
1000 مبروك الفوز بالذهبية
 :f2:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*القديرة الأستاذة ريهام مباركٌ ألف*

----------


## اليمامة

هذا الموضوع كان رائعا حقا يا ريهام
حفل بصور فى منتهى البراءة والطبيعية 
وكانت اللقطات مميزة حقا

مبارك عليك الفوز مع أصدق تمنياتى لك بالإستمرار فى التصوير والتقاط جميل الصور 
وامتاعنا بهذا الفن الجميل

 :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

عزيزتي  مهندسة الديكور والفوتوغرافية ريهام
هل هذا قرد واحد أم قردان 
؟؟؟!!!


أكيد أنتي عارفة لماذا أنا أسأل هذا السؤال


_ومبروك فوزك 
بذهبية حورس 2011__





_

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## اسكندرانى

*اختى العزيزة
بوكى
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ارق التهانى واطيب الامنيات 

بفوزكم الكريم 

وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتوفيق*

----------

